
As in mainland China, Hong Kongers now use code to evade political censorship - baylearn
https://qz.com/1877057/as-in-mainland-china-hong-kongers-use-code-to-skirt-censorship/
======
grizzles
Language can be fun. Reminds me of "I never said she stole my money". which
has a bunch of different meanings depending on which word is emphasized.

------
baylearn
No Paywall Link: [http://archive.is/2OiXo](http://archive.is/2OiXo)

But do consider subscribing to QZ if you like their articles, to support them.

